# Not again! First post



## Almost50 (Sep 12, 2012)

This might be a little long. Background: I'm 46 years old and have been with the same women since I was 16 with a few breaks when we were 21. Everything was pretty good till 2001 and my wife got really stressed at school ( she's a teacher) after 6 months of he77 she moved out. She had been emailing and MySpaceing a boyfriend from high school she hadn't seen or heard from since she was 15. Long story short. She said she loved him and he came out from texas to see her. Said no PA... So she was diagnosed bypolar and started meds. I had filed for D when I found out about the OM. Well we had two kids now they are 17 and 21. Anyhow she seemed stable and we worked it out. Now today....she started a reptile club for kids at school innocent enough. Well a former student now in his early thirties was into that stuff and helped out. Great. Two months later she takes a ten day trip during the Sumer out of state Alone to go looking for snakes and stuff. I was PO. Then asks me if it would be ok to take him to NJ when she visits her parents. I'm in Cal. No way he doesn't go. Next month I look at the phone bill. 2000 texts to him from 5am-2am all the time. Topper they go out in a group mind you till all hours 2-3am locally reptiling. Now one night or morning they both come home at 4am to my house. She says his ride left so can he stay. I was mad. He lives 2 hours from me and can't drive, some eye issue thats permanent . I go to work and come back and he's in my shower in the hall. Wth. She's dressed. Find out she didn't take him home she went to the beach all day with him. Now just tell me is it to soon to get a lawyer? Sarcasm. I've been in some big arguments. And don't think I can take it anymore. Alone most,weekend anyway.

One sad guy who's ready


----------



## Almost50 (Sep 12, 2012)

Forgot to say he went on the 10 day trip


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

What more do you need to know?


----------



## hope4family (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh hell no! 
Here is something that has helped me immensely. 



synthetic said:


> Hopefully you're acting on your words and truly "moving on". The moment someone accuses you of being "controlling" and gives you the ILYBINILWY speech, you MUST start the essential process of manning up and detachment.
> 
> Follow this list to the T and you should be 10 times the man you feel like right now within a few weeks. Don't backtrack. It'll only make the process more painful. (As a bonus, you might see your wife do a complete 180 and come back begging, but that's not really what you should be doing these things for)
> 
> ...


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Follow the commandments. Your wife is a cheating wh0re with ZERO respect for you. Dump her ass.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

It's possible that your wife is innocent and she's really into hunting reptiles with this guy and he was taking a shower because he got dirty looking for reptiles which can be some messy work but all signs seem to point to something fishy going on.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

donders said:


> It's possible that your wife is innocent and she's really into hunting reptiles with this guy and he was taking a shower because he got dirty looking for reptiles which can be some messy work but all signs seem to point to something fishy going on.


While this of course is possible it doesn't change the fact that she has shown her husband ZERO respect for continuing to be with this guy all different places and times.

She has pretty much turned him into a cuckhold with this behavior

I'd file so fast it would make her head spin off!


----------



## Almost50 (Sep 12, 2012)

Well I might buy it but when I continually asked why he needed a shower here when he would be home in a hour or two, remember he was just staying to go home in the morning. I was finally told well " I lied we spent the day at the beach together" I just cannot figure out some of the choices this women makes and feels its OK and normal. Even our 1 trip to the MC then lady said no way 99 percent of men or woman would not allow all this.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

synthetic said:


> Follow the commandments. Your wife is a cheating wh0re with ZERO respect for you. Dump her ass.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nothingleft (Aug 22, 2012)

huge red flags here! she is having an affair with him, all the signs are there..if not then shes thinking about it.


----------

